# FL 23883 engraving - Yes or No?



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

I just ordered a Stowa Flieger with no date, no logo, Old Style brown strap, and standard onion crown and blued hands. :-d

The only outstanding issue (other than going with either a short or regular length strap for my 6.75" wrist) is whether to add the FL 23883 Flight Navigation engraving on the case -- the price is 66.39 Euros or about $85.

What are your thoughts -- like it or not?

Thanks.
John


----------



## fotoman (Jun 2, 2010)

The case engraving makes this particular watch a bit more historical IMO. If budget permits, I would go with the engraving on a no-logo Flieger.


----------



## hbk75 (Dec 25, 2006)

i would pay to add the engraving. since this is a one time event. would like to have everything done up before it ship to me.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm with the others, the engraving adds a nice historical touch to the watch. I recently bought a similar watch from Laco and the engraving on the side and caseback adds some additional historical accuracy. Go for it if you can swing it.


----------



## arnz3 (Dec 8, 2011)

I didn't do it, but now I feel that I should've did it. Go for it if the budget permits.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes,definitly get the engraving! Don't let 85 bucks stand in your way! It looks great and adds interest to the watch. I will be ordering an A-dial(already have the B-dial)in the future and will be ordering it with the case engraving! My 2 cents.

Best Regards,
Ren


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

A definite yes for me. I ordered the NY LE and really like the engraving.


----------



## thehappycamper (Dec 24, 2007)

+1 get it


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah Id go for it if I were you,I had ordered this watch and had the same dilemma but in the end thought that it adds more than $85 worth of value to the watch. Id also get the regular strap too because it will (should) still fit your wrist size and it gives you extra tail to go through the 2nd loop which I think Flieger watches suit.

In the end though I cancelled the order for a NY Flieger because I preferred the larger case which is also engraved


----------



## geek_boy_in (Sep 6, 2011)

get the engravings... it will bother you later otherwise  ..... 

Stowa purchase because of the long wait time is an experience. When you receive it after months trust me those few dollars would appear a joke to you.


----------



## Big Guy (Sep 2, 2012)

I'll be the devil's advocate since everyone seems to like it. Yes it's more historically accurate, but it's something you're probably not even going to notice when it's on your wrist. I wouldn't bother with it, but that's just me.


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. You have me pretty convinced to add the engraving -- the historical touch is nice.

What I was really wondering, though, was how the engraving changes the look of the watch -- is it more casual and 'toolish' with it and more 'refined' without? As Big Guy says, of course, the differences are small!

I appreciate any further input on this earth-shattering decision ;-)

John


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

You will never notice the engraving while wearing the watch. But you will know, and be glad, it is there.


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't think the engraving makes it more 'toolish'; I think the entire look gives it the 'tool' look. This watch, IMO, is made for the riveted strap. It is what looks best on this watch. There are some others that look good, but none as good as the riveted strap. The only thing that comes close is a 2 piece NATO and a canvas strap. Croc and other style straps look ok, but you would never have found the original wearers of these watches wearing it on a crocodile strap. 

The IWC Mark series give a more refined look to the Fleiger style. They look great on a croc strap and just about any strap actually. I can't really say why that is, it is just my opinion. Some small details in the overall look is what makes the difference of the IWC looking great on a croc strap and the Stowa not looking great on a croc strap.

Bottom line, the engraving on the side of the case only adds to the history of the watch and I like it. I don't think it looks more refined without it. But if you are going to be wearing it as a semi-casual-dress watch, then skip the engraving as IMO it will detract from the more refined look you might be going after.


----------



## centralcoastbuc (Nov 18, 2009)

I pefer the engraving. I am glad it is available now and wish it was back when I ordered my Fliegers. 

Steve


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

The choice is clear


----------



## johnnycasaba (May 19, 2012)

As someone who hopes to acquire a Stowa Flieger one day, I would not get the engraving. I think it looks great on a more faithful reproduction of the originals like the current Laco offerings. Comes down to personal taste, if you are on the fence, go for it. My choice would be an easy one.


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't think I can let a kitten die johnnycasaba, but do you just prefer the look of the watch without the engraving?


----------



## johnnycasaba (May 19, 2012)

JohnM said:


> I don't think I can let a kitten die johnnycasaba, but do you just prefer the look of the watch without the engraving?


LOL! For me it is 2 issues, I do prefer the cleaner look without the engraving and I am frugal (some may say cheap) so that $85 could go to offset shipping and customs fees or maybe a strap or two.


----------



## al3xx (Aug 10, 2011)

I think it looks good either way. I agree that if you are looking for a refined semi-dress watch look, then you should not get the engraving. However if you are looking for more historic authenticity, then it is definitely a go. I did not get one when I bought my first Flieger, but I have the Flieger NY LE on the way which does...so I will not complain!


----------



## geek_boy_in (Sep 6, 2011)

Big Guy said:


> I'll be the devil's advocate since everyone seems to like it. Yes it's more historically accurate, but it's something you're probably not even going to notice when it's on your wrist. I wouldn't bother with it, but that's just me.


Not correct. For an enthusiast a watch is all about small details. For others of today's world it is just a piece of metal which some people with lots of spendable money decided to splurge on. would have been a much better investment to buy gold.

To OP: just imagine the joys of you being alone in your own world for 5 mins, winding your watch , listening to the ticking sound, watching the spring movements at the back, looking at the perfect finish ......... would you really want to miss that engraving during those divine moments ???

buy a watch for yourself. Getting appreciated by others in office or parties is just a bonus.


----------



## archer501 (Apr 27, 2013)

watchma said:


> View attachment 835341
> 
> 
> The choice is clear


Your avatar gif and this kitten=hilarious and responsible for me half choking on my coffee this morning. Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

Also in the minority that you shouldn't bother with that particular engraving unless you are really concerned with the historical aspect. If, like me, you are into Fliegers more because they are legible, clean and look great I would say go for THIS instead:









Wait for it...Here come the Flieger Purist Mob  Hey guess what I'll be seriously considering the Flieger with Subseconds as well so there! muahahahaha!


----------



## jimh6 (Mar 6, 2013)

I passed on it with my order. I think the charge is just too much. I do wish it was just on all of them or make it a free option but I'm not willing to pay a 10%+ increase for it. I think Laco puts it on all of their Fliegers.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

jimh6 said:


> I'm not willing to pay a 10%+ increase for it.


Yes,

you are right: 
They should double their watch prices and then the increase is only 5%
..............or even better: They should ask quadruplicated watch prices and the increase for engraving is only just 2-3 %. |>

Volker ;-)


----------



## jimh6 (Mar 6, 2013)

I know what you're getting at. Stowa's are a deal but because they are a deal doesn't make me wanna spend more for something like that. If the engraving makes you smile, go for it.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

jimh6 said:


> I think Laco puts it on all of their Fliegers.


No, they don't. Only the more expensive Laco Flieger models have the FL 23883 engravings. See web site for more info and of course there is a LACO forum here on WUS ;-)


----------



## blennno23 (May 17, 2013)

Personally I felt that what I wanted was the flieger design, not the historical accuracy. Especially given what historical period it represents. So I chose to not get the engraving (and get a date also).


----------



## zpyder (Jun 17, 2010)

blennno23 said:


> Personally I felt that what I wanted was the flieger design, not the historical accuracy. Especially given what historical period it represents. So I chose to not get the engraving (and get a date also).


Same with me. The only reason I went with a "No logo" was that all my watches in the past have had really busy watch faces. I liked the idea of it being plain and simple (but not too simple). I even went so far as to request the non-engraved rotor, as I think the rotor with Stowa on it in gold looks better in the automatic movement.


----------



## frogger17 (Mar 8, 2013)

I associate the history with Stowa's personal history, being both a company that's been around for almost a century and for being one of the original five manufacturers of the watch. It's also unique and unidentifiable as nothing that is obvious. To me, that was worth the additional cost.


----------



## jimh6 (Mar 6, 2013)

stuffler said:


> No, they don't. Only the more expensive Laco Flieger models have the FL 23883 engravings. See web site for more info and of course there is a LACO forum here on WUS ;-)


I think I'll stay here in Stowa/Schauer land 


blennno23 said:


> Personally I felt that what I wanted was the flieger design, not the historical accuracy. Especially given what historical period it represents. So I chose to not get the engraving (and get a date also).


I'm with you, though I love the history, the design is what caught my eye. If it were the 55mm and more of a reproduction than a reinterpretation I'd feel more inclined to pony up the money for it. I think it's a fantastic package and deal just as it comes.


----------



## kai1839 (Jan 10, 2011)

Get it.


----------



## Loveletter (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi, I'd like some more to hear. Is the engraving really worth the money? 

The watch itself is about 597 euros excluding tax, but the engraving itself is about 66 euros... I think that's very big.

Anyone with a Flieger, please help.


----------



## Shieze (Apr 8, 2013)

For me it wasn't about the money. I decided against the engraving because I want a cleaner look.


----------



## frogger17 (Mar 8, 2013)

Loveletter said:


> Hi, I'd like some more to hear. Is the engraving really worth the money?
> 
> The watch itself is about 597 euros excluding tax, but the engraving itself is about 66 euros... I think that's very big.
> 
> Anyone with a Flieger, please help.


First, I agree that at about 10% the price *seems* disproportionate to the cost of the entire watch. While engraving may seem to be very straightforward and should be inexpensive, relative to the cost of producing the rest of the watch, we don't know that for a fact. What I think I do know, however, is the great value that a Stowa is compared to some other brands at this price point. Their prices seem very reasonable. I choose to give them the benefit of the doubt in this case and assume that the price is representative of the cost for engraving.

I personally waffled back and forth on this, but ultimately chose the engraving. While it's not absolutely unique to Stowa, the opportunity for something this rare, getting a watch from one of the original five manufacturers with the original engraving style, was more than I could pass up. Sure, it's not very big, and you have to have your arm in an awkward position if you want to see it on your wrist, but sometimes it's just knowing you have it that makes a difference. b-)

Besides, if it takes 4 months to get the watch, that's about $4 a week. A person can skip Starbucks a couple of times each week to save for this, once depending on the type of drink they normally get. ;-):-d


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

For me, since it was one of the features of the original fliegers, I put value in having the engraving. 

If you're doing it thinking this brings your Stowa closer to being like those original fliegers however, I'd pass. The Stowa flieger is a dress watch size, has a case that's too refined, has a crystal case back, and an automatic movement as standard. The only things about a Stowa flieger that's similar to the originals are the sterile dial and flame blued hands, so getting one more original feature like the engraving isn't going to make a difference if being more authentic is your motive.


----------



## avatar1 (Sep 15, 2008)

The engraving is for watches that are built strictly according to FL23883 specs. No 40mm watch complies, so no engraving for me.


----------



## frogger17 (Mar 8, 2013)

CM HUNTER said:


> For me, since it was one of the features of the original fliegers, I put value in having the engraving.
> 
> If you're doing it thinking this brings your Stowa closer to being like those original fliegers however, I'd pass. The Stowa flieger is a dress watch size, has a case that's too refined, has a crystal case back, and an automatic movement as standard. The only things about a Stowa flieger that's similar to the originals are the sterile dial and flame blued hands, so getting one more original feature like the engraving isn't going to make a difference if being more authentic is your motive.


+1

OP, the engraving is a novelty. An interesting one for me. But if you want to get as close to the original as possible, you'll also be getting much more of a "toolish" watch. And there's nothing wrong with that, either.


----------



## spidefunk (Aug 20, 2013)

Shieze said:


> For me it wasn't about the money. I decided against the engraving because I want a cleaner look.


historical flieger with the engraving..so if you consider the historical side, you better get the engraving


----------



## Scofield (Jul 10, 2013)

To me, engraving of FL 23883 is a cool factor and also is something that will for sure trigger someone's curiosity once spotting it. But if I were to buy flieger for myself, I may not get it as it's simply not a must. But I really don't mind if Stowa does the engraving by default and factor it into the price from the beginning.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Stowa use laser engraving, so I dont understand the 69 euro price tag for what is essentially and automated task unlike traditional engraving ... unless they still owe money on the laser engraving machine.

However the engraving is a must have and i would pay the added cost to have it.


----------



## kitkityeah (Aug 15, 2013)

i thought it has FL 23883 on the case already before engraving or you have to pay to get it ???


----------



## gtxtom (Jan 28, 2012)

It comes included on the bigger, handwound 6498 model.


----------



## senna89wc12 (Feb 27, 2009)

My Flieger 2801 LE comes with the FL 23883 engraving as standard. I don't think the engraving is necessarily a must have. To be honest, with a price tag of 69 Euro I would rather use that money to fund a few straps instead.


----------



## Jfha1210 (May 15, 2013)

I love that engraving. I'm still waiting for my B-flieger, and I've also ordered it. I think it just worths the money...


----------



## KHHAANNN (Mar 10, 2018)

No one mentioned this but the engraving is "FI 23883" instead of "FL 23883" - what's up with that, triggered me - In a way it's kinda funnily mocking, so there's that, it's a 40mm Pilot

Would be cool if we could do custom engravings


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, as most of the watch aficionados know the correct Anforderungszeichen was Fl. 23883. as specified by the Reichsluftfahrtministerium (RLM).









However, you also see engravings with FL, here's a WW II B-Uhr by IWC for example


----------



## KHHAANNN (Mar 10, 2018)

Yes but that's a lowercase "L", "Flieger" shortened to "Fl." - what they print seems like an uppercase "I" to me

Edit: Actually, I retract my arguments - I guess if one asks the questions I ask, it's a 100% no


----------



## mostlywabisabi (Dec 1, 2012)

I have a 6.5" wrist and went with the short strap with the Stowa Classic 40. The end tip of my strap passes through the last keeper with not much material left. So I think for a 6.75" the tail would not even reach the last keeper which would be odd. I think >6.5" is the cusp of switching from short to regular strap length.


----------

